# How do I reset the password to a Belkin wireless router 54g ?



## jahruth

I forgot my password to my Belkin 54g wireless router. How do I reset the password or recover the original one? I am very computer illiterate so please explain using full details. Thank you!


----------



## 2xg

Welcome to TSF,

What password are you referring to? Is it the password to access the Belkin's setting by using your web browser?
The solution for this is a reset to the factory default by following this guide then reconfigure everything.
Reset for Linksys, Netgear, D-Link and Belkin Routers | | Tech Support Forum

Or.....Is it the passphrase or security key(WEP/WPA/WPA2) to get connected to get connected to your wireless network?
You may find this info by logging on to your router's settings.


----------



## abadboy5150

I don't mean to intrude on your post:

I forgot mine onetime and done a factory reset. unplug the eithernet connectors then take a paperclip and where the power plugs in press and hold the reset button (while the power supply is still connected), for ten seconds, then release. once it is fully booted you are back to when it came out of the box.


----------



## computerdiag

It's way better to do it manually. You can find the Reset button at the back, usually its a tiny red button. You can push and hold it using a pointed thing like paper clip for about 15 seconds.


----------



## dai

after doing the reset the user name and password default to admin


----------



## Fred Garvin

Belkin routers do not normally have a password enabled unless you add one. When prompted for a password after a reset, try leaving it blank.


----------

